# graphics/dri and lang/clover core dumped



## YuryG (Feb 11, 2017)

New upgrade of ports gives a bunch of Segmentation faults (core dumped) for me. For graphics/dri

```
1.   <eof> parser at end of file
2.   Code generation
3.   Running pass 'Function Pass Manager' on module 'genX_blorp_exec.c'.
4.   Running pass 'Machine Loop Invariant Code Motion' on function '@gen8_blorp_exec'
Stack dump:
0.   Program arguments: /usr/bin/cc -cc1 -triple x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.3 -emit-obj -disable-free -disable-llvm-verifier -main-file-name genX_blorp_exec.c -mrelocation-model pic -pic-level 2 -mdisable-fp-elim -relaxed-aliasing -masm-verbose -mconstructor-aliases -munwind-tables -target-cpu bdver2 -coverage-file /usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965/.libs/libi965_gen9_la-genX_blorp_exec.o -resource-dir /usr/bin/../lib/clang/3.4.1 -dependency-file .deps/libi965_gen9_la-genX_blorp_exec.Tpo -sys-header-deps -MP -MT libi965_gen9_la-genX_blorp_exec.lo -isystem /usr/local/include -isystem /usr/local/include -D PACKAGE_NAME="Mesa" -D PACKAGE_TARNAME="mesa" -D PACKAGE_VERSION="13.0.4" -D PACKAGE_STRING="Mesa 13.0.4" -D PACKAGE_BUGREPORT="https://bugs.freedesktop.org/enter_bug.cgi?product=Mesa" -D PACKAGE_URL="" -D PACKAGE="mesa" -D VERSION="13.0.4" -D STDC_HEADERS=1 -D HAVE_SYS_TYPES_H=1 -D HAVE_SYS_STAT_H=1 -D HAVE_STDLIB_H=1 -D HAVE_STRING_H=1 -D HAVE_MEMORY_H=1 -D HAVE_STRINGS_H=1 -D HAVE_INTTYPES_H=1 -D HAVE_STDINT_H=1 -D HAVE_UNISTD_H=1 -D HAVE_DLFCN_H=1 -D LT_OBJDIR=".libs/" -D YYTEXT_POINTER=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP32=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_BSWAP64=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_CLZ=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_CLZLL=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_CTZ=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_EXPECT=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_FFS=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_FFSLL=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNT=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_POPCOUNTLL=1 -D HAVE___BUILTIN_UNREACHABLE=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_CONST=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_FORMAT=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_MALLOC=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PACKED=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_PURE=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_UNUSED=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_VISIBILITY=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WARN_UNUSED_RESULT=1 -D HAVE_FUNC_ATTRIBUTE_WEAK=1 -D HAVE_DLADDR=1 -D HAVE_CLOCK_GETTIME=1 -D HAVE_PTHREAD_PRIO_INHERIT=1 -D HAVE_PTHREAD=1 -D ENABLE_SHADER_CACHE=1 -D __STDC_LIMIT_MACROS -D __STDC_CONSTANT_MACROS -D USE_SSE41 -D USE_GCC_ATOMIC_BUILTINS -D NDEBUG -D TEXTURE_FLOAT_ENABLED -D USE_X86_64_ASM -D HAVE_XLOCALE_H -D HAVE_SYS_SYSCTL_H -D HAVE_STRTOF -D HAVE_MKOSTEMP -D HAVE_DLOPEN -D HAVE_POSIX_MEMALIGN -D HAVE_LIBDRM -D HAVE_SHA1 -D GLX_USE_DRM -D GLX_INDIRECT_RENDERING -D GLX_DIRECT_RENDERING -D HAVE_ALIAS -D HAVE_DRI3 -D HAVE_MINCORE -D HAVE_LLVM=0x0309 -D MESA_LLVM_VERSION_PATCH=1 -D GEN_VERSIONx10=90 -D PIC -I . -I ../../../../../include -I ../../../../../src/ -I ../../../../../src/mapi -I ../../../../../src/mesa/ -I ../../../../../src/gallium/include -I ../../../../../src/gallium/auxiliary -I ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common -I ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/intel/server -I ../../../../../src/gtest/include -I ../../../../../src/compiler/nir -I ../../../../../src/intel -I ../../../../../src/compiler/glsl -I ../../../../../src/compiler/nir -I ../../../../../src/intel -I ../../../../../src/mesa/drivers/dri/common -I /usr/local/include -I /usr/local/include/libdrm -O2 -Wall -Werror=implicit-function-declaration -Werror=missing-prototypes -std=c99 -fdebug-compilation-dir /usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965 -ferror-limit 19 -fmessage-length 80 -fvisibility hidden -stack-protector 1 -mstackrealign -fobjc-runtime=gnustep -fdiagnostics-show-option -fcolor-diagnostics -vectorize-loops -vectorize-slp -o .libs/libi965_gen9_la-genX_blorp_exec.o -x c genX_blorp_exec.c
1.   <eof> parser at end of file
2.   Code generation
3.   Running pass 'Function Pass Manager' on module 'genX_blorp_exec.c'.
4.   Running pass 'Machine Loop Invariant Code Motion' on function '@gen9_blorp_exec'
cc: error: unable to execute command: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
cc: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.3
Thread model: posix
cc: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
cc: error: unable to execute command: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
cc: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.3
Thread model: posix
cc: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
cc: error: unable to execute command: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
cc: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.3
Thread model: posix
cc: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
cc: error: unable to execute command: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
cc: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.3
Thread model: posix
cc: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
cc: error: unable to execute command: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
cc: error: clang frontend command failed due to signal (use -v to see invocation)
FreeBSD clang version 3.4.1 (tags/RELEASE_34/dot1-final 208032) 20140512
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd10.3
Thread model: posix
cc: note: diagnostic msg: PLEASE submit a bug report to https://bugs.freebsd.org/submit/ and include the crash backtrace, preprocessed source, and associated run script.
cc: note: diagnostic msg:
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-273d6f.c
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-273d6f.sh
cc: note: diagnostic msg:

********************
gmake[9]: *** [Makefile:1667: libi965_gen6_la-genX_blorp_exec.lo] Error 1
gmake[9]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....
cc: note: diagnostic msg:
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-e2b7e3.c
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-e2b7e3.sh
cc: note: diagnostic msg:

********************
gmake[9]: *** [Makefile:1695: libi965_gen9_la-genX_blorp_exec.lo] Error 1
cc: note: diagnostic msg:
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-59817b.c
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-59817b.sh
cc: note: diagnostic msg:

********************
gmake[9]: *** [Makefile:1674: libi965_gen7_la-genX_blorp_exec.lo] Error 1
cc: note: diagnostic msg:
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-a64a89.c
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-a64a89.sh
cc: note: diagnostic msg:

********************
gmake[9]: *** [Makefile:1688: libi965_gen8_la-genX_blorp_exec.lo] Error 1
cc: note: diagnostic msg:
********************

PLEASE ATTACH THE FOLLOWING FILES TO THE BUG REPORT:
Preprocessed source(s) and associated run script(s) are located at:
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-cb16a7.c
cc: note: diagnostic msg: /tmp/genX_blorp_exec-cb16a7.sh
cc: note: diagnostic msg:

********************
gmake[9]: *** [Makefile:1681: libi965_gen75_la-genX_blorp_exec.lo] Error 1
gmake[9]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965'
gmake[8]: *** [Makefile:1321: all] Error 2
gmake[8]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src/mesa/drivers/dri/i965'
gmake[7]: *** [Makefile:781: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[7]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src/mesa/drivers/dri'
gmake[6]: *** [Makefile:2992: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[6]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src/mesa'
gmake[5]: *** [Makefile:1861: all] Error 2
gmake[5]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src/mesa'
gmake[4]: *** [Makefile:865: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[4]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src'
gmake[3]: *** [Makefile:656: all] Error 2
gmake[3]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4/src'
gmake[2]: *** [Makefile:651: all-recursive] Error 1
gmake[2]: Leaving directory '/usr/ports/graphics/dri/work/mesa-13.0.4'
===> Compilation failed unexpectedly.
Try to set MAKE_JOBS_UNSAFE=yes and rebuild before reporting the failure to
the maintainer.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/graphics/dri
```
The same with lang/clover.

FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #2 r313395M amd64


----------



## YuryG (Feb 11, 2017)

UPD. And if I manually use `make CC=clang39 CXX=clang++39 CPP=clang-cpp39` for different compiler I get this PR 217004. (Only for bdver2 in my case.)


----------



## YuryG (Feb 13, 2017)

O.K. Somehow the world was build with bugs in clang, so rebuilding made no core dumps anymore. But now with 13.0.4 version of graphics/libosmesa and companions I have this error with multimedia/mpv and no video as a consequence.

```
libGL error: Version 7 or imageFromFds image extension not found
libGL error: failed to load driver: r600
```
Also I had to remove my old xorg.conf, otherwise "error 6" occured during `startx`.

P.S. Fortunately, ffplay (from multimedia/ffmpeg with SDL option works, while complaining). Unlike multimedia/mpv, which opens window and draws nothing there.

/amd64 (AMD FX-8300), FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r313683M, ATI Radeon 3000 Graphics/


----------



## ASX (Feb 13, 2017)

https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/59728/#post-342749


----------



## YuryG (Feb 14, 2017)

Thanx for the reference. But there's no solution yet, is there?


----------



## YuryG (Feb 25, 2017)

Well, now again with upgrade to 13.0.5 version of mesa originating ports core dumps when using FreeBSD 10.3-STABLE #0 r313683M: amd64 base `cc`. (That is, when just `make` from corresponding ports' directory.) Now also with graphics/libosmesa, lang/clover and graphics/dri. But there are no core dumps when with `make CC=clang39 CXX=clang++39 CPP=clang-cpp39`.
Does it require to rebuild the world or it's my problem?


----------



## YuryG (Mar 31, 2017)

And now (r316313M) even rebuilding world doesn't help.


----------



## fernandel (Mar 31, 2017)

I do not have the problem but on the update (I am using Synth) one of those ports pull llvm37 and I had the problem to start "X" again.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 31, 2017)

I am wondering about, that someone is able to build
graphics/dri with an other compiler as llvm39. It is
explicit set in the masterport graphics/libGL (`MESA_LLVM_VER=39`).


----------



## talsamon (Mar 31, 2017)

Someone on pipermail has a "self-made" problem, tried
compile graphics/dri with llvm40. He solved it with add
`MESA_LLVM_VER=39` to the Makefile of graphics/dri.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 31, 2017)

talsamon said:


> I am wondering about, that someone is able to build
> graphics/dri with an other compiler as llvm39. It is
> explicit set in the masterport graphics/libGL (`MESA_LLVM_VER=39`).


I wonder how can I make that bad. I just do `make` and get a bunch of core dumps saying that my base `cc` 3.4.1 is bad (but it still uses llvm39 libs during build, that it LLVM_VER works somehow, may be wrongly). But when I issue `make CC=clang39 CXX=clang++39 CPP=clang-cpp39` it happen to be happy enough.


----------



## talsamon (Mar 31, 2017)

But this is the strange "thing". After the post on pipermail I tried
to compile it with llvm40. But this does not work. I overlooked the masterport and I had to set `MAKE_LLVM_VER=40` to reprodruce  the reported error (GCC=clang40..... does not work, will be
overrided by the configfiles or the masterport).
----
Seems "everybody" has different results.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 31, 2017)

And as I can get it, Makefiles in consideration (in /usr/ports/graphics/libGL, for example) were upgraded several times, but I still have this strange error.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 1, 2017)

.Part of the problem are different llvm versions on the system.
In the beginning of clang/llvm as standardcompiler of FreeBSD you had always two or three versions on the system. Different ports needs different compiler
versions. Now (may be cause of bsd.compiler.mk
seems it is no need for this anymore. And it is better only to have only one version of clang/llvm on the system (if it is possible).


----------



## YuryG (Apr 1, 2017)

talsamon said:


> ...Different ports needs different compiler
> versions. Now (may be cause of bsd.compiler.mk
> seems it is no need for this anymore. And it is better only to have only one version of clang/llvm on the system (if it is possible).


Sure they do. Different ports. www/firefox (and now mail/thunderbirs since 52. version) needs lang/clang36, some other need devel/llvm37 and graphics now need devel/llvm39. And more than that, we need to use base `clang-3.4.1-dot` for everything else. And someone told us that base gcc-4.2.1 was a Sinful disaster and newly come clang is a Messiah... How's that possible for now that graphics uses llvm libs not from it's own llvm version (see #8 here for example)??? I have to deinstall other versions of llvm just to start Xs. (And recompile them to build firefox…)

O.K. Now you propose me to look for erroneous modifications in, may be, bsd.compiler.mk or where?

UPD. And devel/libclc pulls in even devel/llvm40!


----------



## talsamon (Apr 1, 2017)

You are right (mail/thunderbird...). I  deleted
some of the compilers (clang35-37). Last week there was an update
of nearly all compiler and I did not want recompile all of them.
I hoped I don't need them, but this seems wrong.


----------



## talsamon (Apr 1, 2017)

YuryG FYI: the solution is in work - https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=217016. (lang/clover also includes graphics/libGL/Makefile.common with `MESA_LLVM_VER`).


----------



## talsamon (Apr 1, 2017)

And: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=437436 ( => Actually remove llvm37 and clang37).


----------



## YuryG (Apr 14, 2017)

talsamon said:


> And: https://svnweb.freebsd.org/ports?view=revision&revision=437436 ( => Actually remove llvm37 and clang37).


But newer www/firefox-53 still uses even older lang/clang36.
And graphics' ports are now dependant on devel/llvm40, that's may be better.
Will stay on tune.


----------

